# Inverloch/Sandy Point Saturday 18.8.07



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hoit and I are going to make a day trip of it and hit the Inverloch entrance on Saturday in search of Salmon and anything else that shows up. If that fails we may head down to Sandy Point to try our luck there as well.

Inverloch launch around 7am. All welcome.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Arrghh...I'm going to see what I can do for this one. I'm down to look after the kids though 



You're making me jealous!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Simple Solution Luke.

Grandma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

You're a genius :lol:

Just got off the phone, and I'm all set.

Saturday's a goer!


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Bummer - stuck this side of town for the morning and then have babysitting duties at night - might have to settle for a Ricketts quickie in the arvo. 
Bring em' home guys. Hopefully there'll be another soon - Philip

PS was taking to a couple of pretty excited guys today from Box Hill Scott - you showed them around the Patto recently


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

The car is already packed and I'm all set to go.

Luke, we are going to be outnumbered by the Lovig clan but I reckon we can still give them a fishing lesson...  :wink:

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Now there's a challenge.

My clan now numbers 5 yaks. All Hobies of course. 2 brothers in law, a nephew, a new yak fisho from the sailing mob breaking in a spanking Out/B, and "The King" (HV).

Bloody mayhem.........should be fun.

Should be launching around 7am and heading straight for the entrance.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

hoit said:


> The car is already packed and I'm all set to go.
> 
> Luke, we are going to be outnumbered by the Lovig clan but I reckon we can still give them a fishing lesson...  :wink:
> 
> ...


I'll do my best!

Just hoping to get some blood on the new yak 

See you guys there


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

had some friends down there chasing the sambos on fly. they found all the action late arvo, over near the point.

good fun fish, the old aussie salmon 

(a couple from last year, before i was bitten by the yak bug!)


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Ooohhh - that's a beautiful *****!

....now I'm getting excited 

How am I supposed to get any sleep?

I might as well just leave now! :lol:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck guys, hope you get amongst them. Will be keen to hear how it goes. Have booked a house down there over christmas within carting distance of the water. Cant wait, Ive even heard Jewies turn up around the entrance from time to time. Steve.


----------

